# life and death in Haute Cuisine: The Perfectionist



## jbyl (Apr 5, 2005)

Cool book, I'm about a 1/4 through it. It started a little slow, but seems to be picking up. It's about a famous french chef, Bernard Louseau, who killed himself at 52. He had cult status in France, and his death dominated the headlines when it happened. When he died he had three michelin starts, and apparently it was to much for him to handle. The book is full of information. Not only does it go in depth about his life, but it also has alot of information about everyone whe influenced his life. Has anyone else read this book?


----------



## souswee (Jun 26, 2005)

Just got it but haven't started reading it yet, looking forward to it though!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

just finished it last week!
i really enjoyed it. from the sound of it, he was already the type of personality that would have driven himself off the brink with any endeavor he took up, poor guy. but what a great discussion of the cult of the michelin star!


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

It took me about 3 nights to finish this book, couldn't put it down. Amazing (yet tragic) story. The way the book is written, the details, all make you feel almost as though you've known Mr. Loiseau. Provides inspiration yet also a wake up call as cooking can be a very stressful profession. This book is still in my most-read pile.


----------

